# its movin pee



## bigwheel (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks lon its movin along, got a cap and movi a little. i added the oxygen to the batch with my fish bowl bubbler / slurry with a batch of plum and added some champanne yeast, will update as it moves along so th wally world juice works!thanks minnasotta lon


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 8, 2010)

Not a problem. Being in Georgia will give you more oppotunities to drink Skeeter Pee than here in Minnesota. Our summer is already over and we're into cool Fall weather. It'll be snowing soon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 8, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Not a problem. Being in Georgia will give you more oppotunities to drink Skeeter Pee than here in Minnesota. Our summer is already over and we're into cool Fall weather. It'll be snowing soon.



Can't you heat it up and take it out on the lake this winter to keep you warm while fishing?


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Nov 8, 2010)

Where inGeorgia are you.


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2010)

locust grove ,wish i was in minnisota bet lon could fix us up with a ice cold skeeter juice with a ice fishin pole in the other. my scuppernong 20 gallons is thumpin nice but the pee is slow might have to warm it up. got my piniot noir kit topped and transfered in carbouy last nite so in to this brother


----------



## Catfish (Nov 9, 2010)

Fried Walleye from the clear lakes, Campfire potatoes, Cole Slaw, and Skeeter Pee. MMMMMMM


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 9, 2010)

fried red horse suckers swamp gravy bread and butter pickles and lons skeeter juice to start.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 9, 2010)

bigwheel said:


> fried red horse suckers swamp gravy bread and butter pickles and lons skeeter juice to start.



That sounds like it could also be a hangover remedy.


----------

